# Armado del pre+ampli para Guitarra 100w proyecto27



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Sep 3, 2007)

en la direccion de http://sound.whsites.net/ hay un proyecto de pre+amplificador, Alguien realizo este proyecto, si alguien lo hizo y puede aportar algo, es que yo comence a ejecutarlo, y aun tengo dudas, ,gracias por los aportes que puedan realizar-...


----------



## anko (Sep 9, 2007)

yo arme el preamp hace tiempo, pero parese que lo hice mal o nose porq no sono como deveria, mucho clip y raro ajajja, tire la placa al basurero nomas, pero he armado muchos proyectos de esa pagina y todos (a esepcion de ese) me han andado super bien, yo creo que si lo armas correctamente deveria sonar filete.

salu2


----------



## zopilote (Abr 6, 2008)

Yo ensamble el preamplificador, pero me salio con mucho ruído y tuve que comprar uno que tampoco cumplio mis espectativas, eso de los pres con ruido ha sido espina que todavia lo tengo clavada.


----------

